# Dumbass AZ Governor



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

A friend of mine who helped organize "Operation Christmas Stocking" sent me this. This shit pisses me off beyond belief!

Gov. Napolitano says we cannot give NG troops any Christmas gifts, Scrooge is alive and well in the AZ governor's house

Just as we were finishing wrapping 13 large bags of bake goods and books tonight to take to the border for the National Guard troops tomorrow ... we get a recorded call from Chris Simcox saying that *Arizona Governor Janet Napolitano says we cannot give NG troops any Christmas gifts. So now that project is nixed. What to do with all these packages?? I refuse to take them to a charity because they will just give our gift bags away to illegals.*

The following is the announcement from MCDC that was sent to us on Dec. 8th:

Quote:
Announcing "Operation Christmas Stocking"

Attention all Arizona Minuteman Civil Defense Corps volunteers. Mark your calendars. A few details have yet to be nailed down but I wanted to give you a heads up on an event we are planning. We have entitled this event "Operation Christmas Stocking" a caravan of Arizona MCDC volunteers to bring Christmas Joy to the men and women of the U.S. National Guard who are standing watch over our U.S. border with Mexico.

Here's the plan. There are 156 National Guard volunteers at the border near Sasabe, Arizona. The Minuteman Civil Defense Corps will organize a caravan to Sasabe, AZ on Saturday, December 23. We will be delivering Christmas care packages to the troops standing watch. At this time, volunteers from the Michigan National Guard, Tennessee National Guard and North Carolina National Guard are standing watch -156 in all so we need to collect 156 care packages.

Those care packages should include pre-packaged goodies such as cookies, nuts, candy, etc., you know, Christmas goodies. A master sergeant that I have been working with also suggests personal items such as Chap stick, sun block, long underwear, sunglasses, and I guess you could include any other personal items you think may be of benefit to our troops on the border.

If you wish to donate a care package, but cannot join the caravan than please mail your care package to the Scottsdale headquarters address at 6501 Greenway Parkway, Suite 103 - 640 Scottsdale, AZ 85254.

If you wish to join the caravan to Sasabe, plan on meeting at 11:00 a.m., Saturday, December 23rd at the parking lot across from the Chevron Station at the intersection of Highway 86 and 286, the road to Sasabe. 
We will then caravan down to Sasabe and take our care packages out to the field to meet National Guard volunteers on post.

Here's the official press release from MCDC.

Quote:
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE-22 December 2006 
CONTACT: Bryan Rudnick, (703) 822-4665

HOLIDAY SUPPORT REFUSED BY NATIONAL GUARD COMMANDERS AND GOVERNOR NAPOLITANO

CARE PACKAGES FROM MINUTEMAN CIVIL DEFENSE CORPS WILL NOT BE ISSUED TO TROOPS ON UNITED STATES-MEXICO BORDER

SCOTTSDALE, AZ- The Minutemen Civil Defense Corps (MCDC) has been informed by commanders of the National Guard troops stationed on the United States-Mexico border that they will not be permitted to distribute care packages during the holiday season to 156 National Guard personnel stationed on the border. *The event dubbed Operation Christmas Stocking was originally cleared by field command, suddenly on Monday of this week MCDC was notified that because of political reasons which involved orders from Governor Napolitano and high level commanders the offering of holiday support was nixed. *

After several attempts to appeal to the sympathies of unit commanders, a statement released today by Major Paul Aguirre Public Affairs Office, AZ National Guard states "The National Guard is very appreciative of your thoughtful offer during this holiday season. However, based on operational, safety, and security reasons we will be unable to support your request to &#8230; distribute your care packages to our soldiers and airmen".

The care packages were organized in an effort to demonstrate appreciation to the National Guard troops, from states other than Arizona, who have volunteered for the assignment to secure the border from terrorists, drug cartels and illegal crossings rather than spend their holiday season with their families in Michigan, Tennessee and North Carolina.

"We are grateful to the members of the National Guard who understand the importance of securing our borders and therefore we wish to demonstrate our appreciation for their sacrifice during the holiday season," stated Chris Simcox, Founder and President of the Minuteman Civil Defense Corps. "Soldiers are always sent care packages while stationed on the front lines in combat and the US-Mexico border is the front line on the War on Terror." It is a shame they are punished by the politically motivated discriminatory acts of Governor Napolitano and the open borders lobby in Washington, D.C."

The Minuteman Civil Defense Corps (MCDC) now has 156 cares packages that were to be delivered to Sasabe, Arizona on Saturday. The care packages include store bought cookies and candies, sunscreen, skin lotion, chap stick, long underwear and various other personal items to help our troops cope with the Sonoran desert region where they have been assigned.

The Minuteman Civil Defense Corps (MCDC) is a peaceful, law-abiding citizen-led initiative organized to stand watch at our borders, report illegal activities to the proper authorities, and build border fencing on private lands using private donations. Additionally, MCDC seeks to urge local and federal officials to enforce our laws in order to keep our families and country safe. MCDC conducts border watch operations that assist the activities of the U.S. Border Patrol, reports employers of illegal aliens and keeps tax dollars from being used for illegal alien benefits.

Would you like to show your DISLIKE for Nappy's (Gov Napolitano) actions??? If so please feel free to use the link below to comment.
The url for the governor's comment section is http://azgovernor.gov/Contact.asp


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Screw him I would make my own Santa's helper run and deliver myself. If you need help with gas money drop me a line, I'll send you some gas money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tony Pasley


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do like my wife and daughters do and give them to the homeless and I don't mean a shelter. They take them around town and hand them out to the folks eye ball to eye ball. That way no illegal aliens get them.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Traitorous politicians. They need to be strung up.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Traitorous politicians. They need to be strung up.


+1

fucking bastard... I've got the rope if someone has the tree.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The socialist are taking control and it don't make no difference wich party they are in. When are the good people of this country going to wake up. IMHO I don't think they will. As soon as the socialist elite get complete control of the armed forces they will turn them on the pockets of the people who stand by the Constitution.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can understand them not wanting civilians out at the EIT (Entry Identification Team) sites that are actually on the line. But not permitting the delivery to guys in the rear when they aren't on the line? That seems kind of silly. 

There is probably something else going on here. I've met MAJ Aguirre and been in several of his briefings, and he's pro-soldier all the way. More likely, Governor Napolitano doesn't want more attention drawn to the problems on the border. There are also federal regulations regarding receipt of gifts by military personnel, and they may be applicable here, since Operation Jump Start is a federally-funded mission (though the Guardsmen remain under control of the states).


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I can understand them not wanting civilians out at the EIT (Entry Identification Team) sites that are actually on the line. But not permitting the delivery to guys in the rear when they aren't on the line? That seems kind of silly.
> 
> *There is probably something else going on here.* I've met MAJ Aguirre and been in several of his briefings, and he's pro-soldier all the way. More likely, *Governor Napolitano doesn't want more attention drawn to the problems on the border.* There are also federal regulations regarding receipt of gifts by military personnel, and they may be applicable here, since Operation Jump Start is a federally-funded mission (though the Guardsmen remain under control of the states).


This isn't about the troops at all. Nappy is still pissed off about the Arizona Minuteman making her "look bad" during their border watch. If you use the arguement "federal regulations regarding receipt of gifts by military personnel" then the guys and gals overseas should send back the boxes they get.

I send stuff to different units around the world and have never had anything refused or returned. This is just more political bullshit from Nappy and friends.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2400 said:


> This isn't about the troops at all. Nappy is still pissed off about the Arizona Minuteman making her "look bad" during their border watch. If you use the arguement "federal regulations regarding receipt of gifts by military personnel" then the guys and gals overseas should send back the boxes they get.
> 
> I send stuff to different units around the world and have never had anything refused or returned. This is just more political bullshit from Nappy and friends.


I'm not sure how stringently the gift-giving regs are enforced. But when Galco was setting up the Holsters for Heroes program, we ran afoul of the regs and had to jump some JAG hoops to get the program off the ground. Still, since the Minutemen aren't a for-profit entity like Galco, I believe they should be exempt from the regs.

I cannot comment much on Governor Napolitano for obvious reasons, but I will say that the three times she spoke to my group at the border, she came across as genuinely supportive. Which didn't stop me from voting for Len Munsil :mrgreen:.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Governor sucks A$$*

It is true that the Governor is a real piece of $hit, and as the person who put up the $10,000.00 cash bond for Patrick Haab I can say this with all humility. Also the governor, Janet Napolitano is a she, not a he so I'm sure you can imagine just what a big,fat, Bitc# a female might have to be to get to be governor in the first place. I have been informed that her family relation Janet Reno look very similar and I must agree. If you watch South Park, you should know that the character Miss Chokesondick is modeled after Janet Reno.


----------

